# Crash B26 NC



## Dkn72 (Dec 5, 2022)

Bonjour je suis de Nouvelle Calédonie, pendant la seconde guerre elle était une base américaine et il reste pas mal de vestiges d'avions(B25 B26 B17 P63....)
J'ai pu découvrir quelque sites.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dkn72 (Dec 5, 2022)

Voici d'autres photos

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 5, 2022)

Wot he said....

Hello I am from New Caledonia, during the second war it was an American base and there are still a lot of remains of planes (B25 B26 B17 P63....)
I was able to discover

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 5, 2022)

I was going to send a note for using of the correct language but you beat me to it , Geo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Dec 5, 2022)

That was fun! I remembered more of my high school French than I thought! Although you did clear up the part about a boiled tractor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dkn72 (Dec 5, 2022)

Encore des photos...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dkn72 (Dec 5, 2022)

J'ai des photos d'élément d'Avro Lancaster, qui on servi en Europe et reversé a l'aéronavale avec leur matricules.(4 en NC)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2022)

D
 Dkn72
Nice shots. 

However I would like to remind you that's the international forum and the main language is the English. So if you would be so kind and start using the one we would be grateful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dkn72 (Dec 6, 2022)

OK Sorry,


----------



## Tony Kambic (Dec 12, 2022)

Dkn72 said:


> OK Sorry,



4 bladed prop. B-26 Marauder.
And that double triangular frame is from B-26 Marauder main landing gear.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 12, 2022)

Dkn72 said:


> OK Sorry,


Thank you for posting these.
It is for your own benefit trying to find out stuff about this. No need to be sorry .
Wurger is a gentleman with a wealth of knowledge and a very very keen eye for the smalest of clues. Trust us in this one.
And i do think quite a few others are quite good at identifing these bits as well.
So please use english ( google translate is our french friend)
Hope to see more. Till then.


----------



## Dkn72 (Dec 12, 2022)

Thank you i have a lot of photos of the B26 and B25. i post here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Paul Clouting (Dec 12, 2022)

Tony Kambic said:


> 4 bladed prop. B-26 Marauder.
> And that double triangular frame is from B-26 Marauder main landing gear.


Could this be the remains of a US Navy JM-1 Marauder, Navy Bu No 66666 which crashed 2 miles Southwest of Tontouta Airfield, New Caledonia on 17th December 1944? The aircraft flown by Lt (JG). R A Miller was taking off from Tontouta Airfield, and suffered starboard engine trouble immediately after take-off. The pilot was forced to make an emergency landing 2 miles SW of the airfield. The crew escaped without injury. Due to the location of the aircraft, it was stripped of all useable parts, then the airframe was destroyed by fire. Stricken from US Navy records on 31st December 1944.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dkn72 (Dec 12, 2022)

The principale for the bomber plane Is the Tontouta airport,this B26 is situâtes at 2 kilometers of the piste.
The Tontouta is first airport for bomber,B25,B26,B17and more.
the photo with the old grille for the piste.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dkn72 (Dec 12, 2022)

Paul Clouting said:


> Serait-ce les restes d'un JM-1 Marauder de l'US Navy, Navy Bu No 66666 qui s'est écrasé à 2 milles au sud-ouest de l'aérodrome de Tontouta, en Nouvelle-Calédonie, le 17 décembre 1944 ? L'avion piloté par le Lt (JG). RA Miller décollait de l'aérodrome de Tontouta et a subi un problème de moteur tribord immédiatement après le décollage. Le pilote a été contraint d'effectuer un atterrissage d'urgence à 2 milles au SW de l'aérodrome. L'équipage s'en est sorti sans blessure. En raison de l'emplacement de l'avion, il a été dépouillé de toutes les pièces utilisables, puis la cellule a été détruite par un incendie. Rayé des registres de l'US Navy le 31 décembre 1944.


yes is here.


----------

